# dynoed my car today



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

will post my graph and numbers in a little...btw i have tt cat back, carbonio CAI intake, and 93 GIAC program and auto tech mount


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

Graph. Now. I'm foaming at the mouth.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

drooling here.

Are you going to lose the carbonio plate?


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (digitaltim)*

Carbonio Plate?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: dynoed my car today (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Graph. Now. I'm foaming at the mouth.


haha nice.....I would like to see as well.....graph please...


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (trastrim)*


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

uploading pics and vids as we speak...and no i havent had the time to remove the plate yet


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

so how do you like the giac chip? Your full review please.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (digitaltim)*

Who needs a full review. All you need to know is driving it in normal conditions I have 215 miles and I'm at a half tank. The power is unbelievable compared to stock. And that the 2.5 will finally bring a smile to your face. Trust me it's tits.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (digitaltim)*

What does said carbonio plate do ?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

here it is....hp to the wheels is 160.3 and torque is around 190-192








http://media.putfile.com/Dyno1-56
http://media.putfile.com/dyno2-50


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Man I was sooo hoping for about 10 more horsepower than that.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

I think that's 184 crank hp? 160 + 15%? sweet!



_Modified by digitaltim at 5:50 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Was still hoping for more








Oh well, wait for Cam's n' Header I suppose to go along with that. What I really would like is a Naturally aspirated 250 horsepower I5. That would be snazzy.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

Do you have a manual or tip?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (ranciso)*

tip


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

It might be prudent to note what kind of dyno this was done on and what gear was used...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Was still hoping for more








Oh well, wait for Cam's n' Header I suppose to go along with that. What I really would like is a Naturally aspirated 250 horsepower I5. That would be snazzy.

I think 250hp is a little bit lofty, but cams and a header should put us over over the 200 crank hp mark EASILY.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (ninety9gl)*

3rd


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

i was there and let me tell you it was the worst day to dyno a car. 99 degrees outside (no joke) and humid as hell. all the cars were running 10-20 hp lower then normal. i have giac and exhaust and ran 150 and 180 tq in those conditions.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

so when new cams are installed does the chip software have to be adjusted?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

Even still, those are excellent gains for the 2.5! That thing must boogie







. An excellent contribution to the 2.5l thread. Camparing to all the 2.5







stock dynos if im not mistaken they normaly state that they are rated at anywhere around 130 to 140 hp to the wheels depending on the dyno. If this is the case, for less than 2,000s ( I think, cabonio 250, TT echaust 750, Giac 400, loose guestimates) These bolt ons got us to the 160 to the wheel mark!? thats wicked nice im so excited to start moding my car.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Agreed...
Besides, look at +190wtq... that's what matters.
Averaging 135 stock whp... that's about a 19% gain - that's not bad in general, but it's impressive considering we're talking about bolt-ons and chip tuning.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_What does said carbonio plate do ?
X2


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (GTrabbIt)*

Its carbonios fix to the infamous CEL regarding the MAF sensor I believe.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: dynoed my car today (Uberbunni)*

awesome man! i can't wait to get my carbonio and GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: dynoed my car today (Maestor_Shake)*

great #s.......sounds like I need to get an ECU upgrade.... any vag-com logs from it..?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

me and him have the same thing except for carbonio, he dyno'd after me and the guy was like, duuude, you NEED an intake


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*

yea i think the intake makes the biggest difference


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_yea i think the intake makes the biggest difference

I would agree...its hard to make power on an NA engine with software....unless its tuned way down by the factory....which I used to think was the problem with the 2.5 but now I see its in the way it breathes.










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 12:40 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*

good #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: dynoed my car today (vr_vento95)*

I want to put this engine in my 86 Bucket. Everything I've seen about these motors makes me love it, besides, I'm a straight block kinda guy V-anything is just not right IMO.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: dynoed my car today (LaneGTI8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_I want to put this engine in my 86 Bucket. 
 


















_Modified by ~kInG~ at 6:34 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

wicked man. Good to see a dyno done finally of the chip


----------



## bootmk (Mar 6, 2007)

it was tooooo friggin hot outside! did u dyno yesterday husm?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

ya man, i dyno'd 7th. 150 hp and 180 tq


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

good #s man... looking forward to having some $ so i can put a similar setup on mine.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_ya man, i dyno'd 7th. 150 hp and 180 tq

the old 1.8t would dyno around 150whp and 150wtq .... I like to see the higher TQ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: dynoed my car today (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_here it is....hp to the wheels is 160.3 and torque is around 190-192








http://media.putfile.com/Dyno1-56
http://media.putfile.com/dyno2-50

what did you guys think we were lying?








Glad to see you guys are happy with your sauce, that is a ridiculous amount of torque gain for an NA car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_ya man, i dyno'd 7th. 150 hp and 180 tq

what other mods did you have?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

he had exhaust and chip
i have intake exhaust and chip


----------

